# Mosquito Madness IX ~ $10k ~ 5/3&4



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The Official MMIX webpage released! 
http://www.dobass.com/14MADNESS/MAY0304IX.html

A good old fashioned Madness event complete with rising waters and plenty of mud!!! 

Our ninth consecutive year of $10k paydays!!!

Wait list filled four spots thus far and it's out... definitely have ONE right now- simply be the first to complete online deposit and your in!

Details for angler assistance posted on our FB page throughout the week- stay tuned!

Looking forward to another two day sleepless extravaganza- I'm going with 27lbs for the win. :T

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Congrats to Steve Shum & Todd Menmuir with a $1000 Fin & Rodshop leader bonus with 12.71lbs!!! Bigbass of day1 to Ed Shockley and Eric Dufala at 4.07!!! 

Complete stats and all pics now posted!!!!
http://www.dobass.com/14MADNESS/MAY0304IX.html

20-30 MPH NW winds on Day2...typical Madness fashion! All three tents wiped out as the front blew through today...nothing new! We got this...GO KSU!!! 

APPLAUSE to ALL MMIX anglers who maintained the smiles and DO!bass drive needed to handle the challenging weighin about midway through!!!

Get some sleep...see you tomorrow at 5:30am - 16 more checks, one of them worth at least $10k!!!

nip


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I wish I could be there. I had to leave early the first day because of problems with my back. Oh well we'll be back next year. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/14MADNESS/FINALRESULTS.html

O my the maddening WIND....every single stinkn' time 

North winds aint got nothing on the Kent State Bass Fishing crew though!

My kidz ARE the best!!!!

CONGRATS TO ALL MMIX ANLGERS ON A GREAT CHALLENGING WEEKEND!!!

Nearly 1000 fish- TWO deceased... OUTSTANDING!

nip


----------

